# le serveur ne répond pas



## eggiewil (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
Je suis connectée sur internet par wifi, airport. Tout fonctionne. Or safari me dit qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir la page car le serveur ne répond pas. C'est arrivé tout d'un coup. J'ai réinitialisé safari, j'ai remis le disque d'installation. Je ne sais pas que faire d'autre.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

y a pas de quoi  refaire une install !

qu'un serveur ne réponde pas  ca arrive

car un serveur peut etre HS  à ce moment là

par contre si c'est tous les sites c'est autre chose
(et une reinitialisation safari via le menu , ne résoud pas tout)

ca peut etre Safari commme d'autres choses

--
d'ailleurs comment tu postes là?
via ce mac?
Safari d'une autre session?
( en passant , c'est à tester )

un autre navigateur sur ce mac?


----------



## eggiewil (22 Novembre 2014)

je n'ai pas accès au serveur depuis jeudi. J'ai fait ce qui est conseillé quand on clique sur le point d'interrogation (réinitialiser, Je suis allée dans les préférences de safari...) 
J'ai miro et google chrome, mais ce ne sont pas de navigateurs si? De toute façon ça ne marche pas.
Si c'est safari qui a un problème, à quoi je le vois?
Là j'écris d'un PC...
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

miro c'est une centrale multi media ( en lien avec le web) pas un navigateur

google chrome c'est un navigateur

s'il fait pareil 
c'est un souci de réseau
et faudra aller voir les sujets sur  controle  diagnostic tests  et réparation de réseau

ca peut etre plein de trucs aussi bien coté mac wifi airport  que coté box

un moyen assez simple de voir assez vite 
tester en ethernet ( cable)
si ca passe  c''est un deréglage partiel , si ca passe pas c'est plus complexe
et faudra aller voir les sujets sur  controle  diagnostic tests  et réparation de réseau wifi airport
(et particulierement ceux parlant  de ton FAI)


----------



## eggiewil (22 Novembre 2014)

merci. Je vais faire les recherches que tu conseilles car avec le fil ça ne passe pas; ni chez moi, ni ailleurs avec d'autres réseaux.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

ahh
donc ca sent  réglage reseau  à la ramasse

d'ailleurs si c'est le cas tu auras des tonnes d'échecs  liés au web ( Mail , radio écoutée  sur itunes ou VLC  par exemple)


----------

